# Reading Docs from Commandline - How to



## Mitchellray (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello,
I just installed FreeBSD 11 STABLE to my COMPAQ Presario V3000.
I successfully allowed the installer to download a documents package.
I can get to various directories and files while exploring via commandline.  What I can't do is open *man* pages or any of the *documents* with extensions *.html, .txt, .xml*, ...., to print to screen in a human readable format.  CAT doesn't seem to do it, unless there is an option?

It seems as if it must be simple, but when I search for references on the subject, I only see answers to instruct how to read the first few lines or last few lines.
(I wrote this question while booted to a puppy linux distro.)
Thanks,
Mitchellray


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 21, 2017)

Type `man less`, for example. That will show the man page for less. Do the same for the others. You can install www/lynx for viewing web pages locally or on-line. Lynx will show text files, but for those people typically use an editor. The built in one is vi, but I prefer textproc/ne. You can install that by typing `pkg install ne`.


----------



## Mitchellray (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you OJ for responding.  I am, upon your answer, reading online how to use vi to view plain text documents.  I had made the assumption, evidently wrongly, that OSes packaged without a browser, but with documentation on how to use the system, had another way to view the documentation.  This one fooled me when it's installer asked me if I wanted to download documentation.
So, I must download a browser to view the non-plain text documents in the docs package, correct?
That is going to lead me to search for answers to other questions:
must a graphic browser be accompanied by a desktop environment, and
is xorg or vesa required to support either or both the browser and desktop environment.
Meanwhile, I'll try to download and install lynx.  But, I'll first have to go online from this other OS in order to learn how to do so, since I can't read the documentation from within the FreeBSD system.
Once I have a browser installed, why did I need to download that documents package?  Can't I just go online to view the contained information?  As usual, the more you find out, the more you need to know.  (Is this an over-editorial rules violation?)
Mitchellray


----------



## Beastie (Jan 21, 2017)

Basically yes, you could run the browser from the ~/.xinitrc file directly without using a window manager, but then you'll be unable to manage the browser's "window". It's just much easier to install Xorg, your favorite window manager (or full desktop environment) and your favorite browser.

The offline version of the documentation does just that: offer you an alternative way to consult it in case you don't have an Internet connection or are experiencing connectivity problems.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 21, 2017)

Mitchellray said:


> why did I need to download that documents package?



You don't. It's a red herring. Just read stuff online where you can find everything. Man pages however, you will need.


----------



## Mitchellray (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you Beastie.
Thank you OJ.
Mitchellray


----------

